# Barns in Oregon?



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry, don't know any builders up there, but I love Bend! Such a beautiful place, go skiing there often.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey neighbor! (I'm in Terrebonne). Noble Panels is out of Oregon and they have some nifty kits. I am in the process of getting a loafing shed from them.
Noble Panels - Horse Stalls - Dividers and Horse Barns

There is also MDBarnmaster:
MDBarnmaster - Build A Better Barn: 800-343-2276

And there are some local contractors, but everyone I spoke with was rather pricey ($5000+ for a little 12x24 3 sided shed!) hence why I am going with Noble.


Best of luck!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Whee! More Oregonians! Haha I'm in the southern area, outside of Medford/Eagle Point. I second what the above said.


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! I'll check it out!!


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

We've used Parker Buildings in Hubbard (South of Portland).
Parker Buildings, Inc. Home

You could ask if they have a way to ship the kit to Bend. They quoted us something like $2200 for a 12'x24' 3-sided pole-barn with a "covered front porch" area. That's kit only, not installation.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm moving to bend next year! Omg! I'm currently looking for property to build on! I too am looking into the barn pros and noble and all that! Very interested!


----------



## marley1986 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Northwest Cowgirl said:


> Hi guys!!
> I'm currently working on getting my 5 acre place set up for boarders.
> I am in the process of (trying to!) build an arena, and just got the fences all fixed up. I am also now working on my (non-existent) tack room! Right now my tack just has to be put in our pump house.
> 
> ...


Have you checked out www.dcbuilding.com ? They are based in Portland, Oregon but travel all over building barns. They have built quite a few of them in Oregon. Check them out!


----------



## Sandyw (Aug 25, 2011)

*Barns*

I am working with John of Oregon Barn Co. on a Choice barn. Super nice guy to work with and very helpful.

I like the idea of the barn being chew-proof and fire-resistant. I have been looking at a 2-stall Shedrow and it look like that is the way I am going to go.

Check them out at www.choicebarns.com

Good luck on your new barn. I am excited to get mine I know...


----------

